# bathroom re-do Q's



## plumber red (Dec 21, 2009)

hi there

re-doing a bathroom upstairs which was badly renovated in the first place. 1950 house - cast iron stack, ABS/copper in bathroom

bathroom is 10x5 the tub is located with a 10' run to the main stack. the sink drains into the main stack and the toilet drains into the main stack. the sink is vented as is the tub at source.

the drain from the tub currently is 1.5" running striaght for 8' then it hangs a 90 degree bend and goes for 2 more feet to the main stack. it is vented at the 90 as well.

TUB DRAINS SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

so i was thinking that the slope of the drain pipe is low, so increasing it to 2" might help but i have a few q's before diving in

-if my bathtub drain hole is 1.5" will it make any difference eif the pipe is 2"?

-do i NEED 2" or should 1.5" work? (wondering if there is an issue where it ties into the cast stack)

- can a toilet 4" waste pipe have a 90 degree bend in it laying horizontal and if so does it need to be a long sweeping one

- does a vent care if it has a 90 degree bend in it versus two 45's

- can i use flexible water supply hoses (typical for sinks) to supply a shower? thinking from the shutoff to the actual shower control so a run of 10" or so - otherwise i have to reroute the existing copper

thanks


----------



## DUNBAR (Dec 27, 2009)

plumber red said:


> hi there
> 
> re-doing a bathroom upstairs which was badly renovated in the first place. 1950 house - cast iron stack, ABS/copper in bathroom
> 
> ...




Northern Kentucky Plumbers


----------



## plumber red (Jan 3, 2010)

great, thanks for the info.

another question

does a toilet need to be vented additionally if it sits 30" from the main vertical stack


----------



## DUNBAR (Jan 6, 2010)

plumber red said:


> great, thanks for the info.
> 
> another question
> 
> does a toilet need to be vented additionally if it sits 30" from the main vertical stack





In Kentucky on 3" I believe you can go as far as 5' from toilet to vent. I'd have to get my plumber's bible out to confirm that but I'm pretty sure that's the maxium. 

Depending on where you are located dictates the distance on a toilet.



Northern Kentucky Plumbers


----------

